# How to tell if someone is lying



## Idun (Jul 30, 2011)

The eyes always give it away, and it's unconscious movement most of the time - very difficult to fake!

Left handers are apparently opposite to the video (ask a few control questions first to determine it).

If you ask a question from recent memory they will probably look straight ahead.

Tell if someone is lying using NLP Eye Accessing Cues - YouTube


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

I see it in the lips. As soon as they start moving.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I've tried to call my husband out on his mismatched body language, and he's always said that I'm nuts... Before I'm proven right. Defensiveness is a big clue as well! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marv (Nov 12, 2011)

:smthumbup:If there are inconsistencies in a person's stories...It's like you can't put the stories together as one piece:smthumbup:


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

It's virtually impossible to tell if my H is lying, seriously. I think he took a class for it somewhere along the way  I'll have to use the eye test this week on him.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Cherry said:


> It's virtually impossible to tell if my H is lying, seriously. I think he took a class for it somewhere along the way  I'll have to use the eye test this week on him.


Sure you can! His lips will be moving! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

YinPrincess said:


> Sure you can! His lips will be moving!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol, true  Reminds me of Judge Judy, she's said on many of occasions "you know how I know you're lying? Your lips are moving!"... Hahahah


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Haha! We german women know best! Love Ms. Judy!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

You can't tell if I'm lying I keep a straight face.. I can always can get a lie over.

Polygraph maybe facial eyes no way


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Trying2figureitout said:


> You can't tell if I'm lying I keep a straight face.. I can always can get a lie over.
> 
> Polygraph maybe facial eyes no way


Doubt it. You having a straight face can be indication if you're not like that all the time. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> Doubt it. You having a straight face can be indication if you're not like that all the time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can always pull off little lies it's because of the way I act normally. i keep people off base. Often using a medium to loud serious voice. The lie comes with he same delivery. Most people are timid with lies. Mind you these aren't major lies and usually are a way of joking... but I can always get people because I'm really straight laced and consistent. Once in a while my smirk will give it away.. I crack myself up.

I like messing with minds mostly coworkers they can never tell when I'm serious. or lying. Comes from watching lots of Monty Python... John Cleese can easily pull off a lie.

In fact they pulled off the show by lying about what they had... they had nothing.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

And just why do you feel the need to lie so much? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> And just why do you feel the need to lie so much?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I don't lie much.... but every time I do I can pull it off. Mostly to get a rise out of people. They can't believe they fell for it.
I have a unique outlook on life. They aren't harmful lies. Mostly as a joke.

You can't keep constant lies they have to be random.

My point is there are plenty of people that can pull off lies if they desired too. 
There are also many more who can't.

I had my korean roomates and their friends running out the dorm window thinking I brought home the aids virus from the schools lab. Koreans are usually pretty smart. Not that day. They didn't return for six hours.

I made it believable because of a lie.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

So you do it for the attention... Interesting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

Micro tremors in the voice and face give it away every time. The key is to focus your eyes on the others face, especially just below the cheeks on each side of the mouth. Listen very closely and notice minute tone vibrations


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> So you do it for the attention... Interesting.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



In a way yes... it's my way of doing it because I'm an introvert. Extroverts just flat out get in your face. Introverts have to find other ways. Its the introverts you have to watch out for extrovert you can see coming a mile away.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Body language. defensiveness, eyes. Or they will look at you with wide open eyes.. I watched that video a while ago.

Also another big one is when their answers change when you ask the same question at different times. It is like they don't remember what they told you, before.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

When it was obvious that my stbxh was blatantly lying, he'd start blinking rapidly


----------



## Patricia B. Pina (Nov 22, 2011)

Just look them in the eyes.
Always look them in the eyes.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Their mouth is moving and sounds are coming out.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I think I'm the opposite,,, I'm trying to figure out when my husband ISN'T lying....LOL:smthumbup:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

If you want to tell if someone is lying, just ask with a deadpan face, "Are you lying?"

You will get a good response, one that will confirm if they are or aren't. lol. I haven't had to ask people many times, but when I do, the responses are comical (if lying).


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

Idun said:


> The eyes always give it away, and it's unconscious movement most of the time - very difficult to fake!
> 
> Left handers are apparently opposite to the video (ask a few control questions first to determine it).
> 
> ...


I hope no one uses this method on me - I'm lefthanded so I might appear to be lying when I'm not!


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

When it takes my wife 5 minutes to answer a simple yes/no question.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

You really want to know if someone is lying, research micro expressions, micro emotions and manipulators and illustrators and start people watching for awhile.

It's amazing how much humans lie. White lies, big lies, out right deceit ...


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

omega said:


> I hope no one uses this method on me - I'm lefthanded so I might appear to be lying when I'm not!


Dominant hand has nothing to do with it. It's universal.

So is micro expression and body language.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Everyone is 10% lying all the time.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Everyone is 10% lying all the time.


That's only 90% true.


----------

